# R's Growth (July 2k14 - May 2k15) pic heavy



## aceoflizards (May 12, 2015)

*July 2014 *Brought home the 24th. Weighed 44 grams.
*










August 2014 *Weights recorded: 44g to 55g. 55g to 75g. 75g to 108g. 108g to 135g.
*





September 2014 *Weights recorded: 176g. 176g to 218g. 218g to 284g. 284g to 345g.
*

















October 2014 *Weights recorded: 416g. 416 to 469g. 469g to 552g. 552g to 744g. This is when the orange started coming in.
*

















November 2014 *Weights recorded: 1.8 pounds. 2 pounds. 2.3 pounds. 2.5 pounds. Began handling and interacting more often as he was no longer a small, scared shrimp.
*



































*


----------



## aceoflizards (May 12, 2015)

*December 2014* Weights recorded: 2.8 pounds. 3 pounds. 3.4 pounds. 3.7 pounds.

























*January 2015* Weights recorded: 4 pounds. This is the last month I weighed him since I figured he wouldn't fit in the tub anymore...













*February 2015*





*April 2015





























May 2015 *I was wrong. Still (sort of) fits in the tub. Currently weighs 9 pounds 7 ounces and is 3 feet 7 inches.






There you have it, my best photos showing my bud's size progression. Since my best guess for his hatch date is somewhere in June this would be 11 months of growth. I am betting he will be 10 pounds come June. Hoping to take him to the vet soon so we can see if he is the sex I was originally told. At this point I truly doubt it since babies can't really be accurately probed or so I've heard. I haven't seen any hemipenes or plugs and jowls are rather small compared to male tegus I've seen that are the same size and estimated age. We'll just have to keep wondering until then!


----------



## N8bub (May 12, 2015)

Looks like he's gonna be a big boy. Looks male to me, not that it is fun to watch lizards poop, but if you watch him go in the tub he will drop his hemipenes after everything is gone in a last step. Impossible to mistake. Where did he come from?


----------



## Walter1 (May 12, 2015)

Tentative for sure, but looks like a very healthy female.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 14, 2015)

Love it. Look forward to updates


----------



## aceoflizards (May 16, 2015)

N8bub said:


> Looks like he's gonna be a big boy. Looks male to me, not that it is fun to watch lizards poop, but if you watch him go in the tub he will drop his hemipenes after everything is gone in a last step. Impossible to mistake. Where did he come from?


That's the thing though, I've watched him go multiple times for the specific purpose of spotting his hemipenes and haven't seen anything expelled besides waste which is the main reason I'm second guessing his sex. I got him from Snakes At Sunset and was told he was farm bred.



Walter1 said:


> Tentative for sure, but looks like a very healthy female.


We originally wanted a female so if this turns out to be true we won't be disappointed. Honestly I'm just glad we have a healthy, active tegu!



Rebecca Stout said:


> Love it. Look forward to updates


Can do if I can get him to cooperate with the camera  I'm successful most of the time haha


----------



## aceoflizards (May 17, 2015)

Boy was I wrong about him hitting 10 pounds in June. As of today, 10 pounds 1 ounce!






I am just shy of 5 foot 4 so you can get a good look at how big he is compared to me with this horrible quality photo


----------



## YoshiBoy (May 25, 2015)

Wow such a big boy! Got my boy from Snakes at Sunset 3 days ago and judging from your photos, I would say my Yoshi is about more than a month old. Any advice on food? He likes feeding on crickets (He eats about 13 of them everyday) and a small slice of cherry. I want mine to grow like yours!


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 25, 2015)

He is amazing! I so loved watching this


----------



## aceoflizards (May 26, 2015)

YoshiBoy said:


> Wow such a big boy! Got my boy from Snakes at Sunset 3 days ago and judging from your photos, I would say my Yoshi is about more than a month old. Any advice on food? He likes feeding on crickets (He eats about 13 of them everyday) and a small slice of cherry. I want mine to grow like yours!


I feed a variety of foods from this list here! If your boy is being picky about eating his fruits I suggest mixing them up with any meats or fish. I tong fed him any rodents and insects since the day I brought him home. It gets him very excited for food and I'm able to get him up and at it to stretch his muscles.



Rebecca Stout said:


> He is amazing! I so loved watching this


I'm glad you liked the pictures! We're getting him some fresh bedding this week so I'll try and get some photos.


----------



## aceoflizards (May 30, 2015)

*gets brand new bedding*

*rather lick glass for about 9 minutes*


----------

